# LED verte du clavier Apple BT ne s'allume plus!



## tptee (3 Juillet 2005)

Salut, j'ai un souci mon clavier apple bluetooth ne s'allume plus ! Ca fait un mois que je ne m'en suis pas servi (les piles étaient mortes et sont restées dedans), j'ai remplacé les piles par des nouvelles mais la LED verte ne s'allume plus. J'ai cru lire qu'au bout d'un certain temps d'inutilisation, c'était normal et qu'il fallait attendre un peu avant que la LED se remette à clignoter mais jusqu'à quand?? 

Pour info, j'utilisais ce clavier depuis decembre 04, et je n'avais pas encore changé les piles. Je l'ai utilisé jusqu'à épuisement.

Si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur! Merci


----------



## souliman (26 Novembre 2007)

Up

Je suis dans le même cas,
mon clavier bluetooth (le blanc) ne s'allume plus depuis le dernier changement de piles (plusieurs piles neuves testées).
J'ai peur qu'il soit HS...
Une solution SVP ?

_MERCI_


----------



## leon1983 (8 Août 2009)

il m'arrive la même chose depuis ce matin, vous avez une solution depuis le dernier post?


----------



## leon1983 (10 Août 2009)

la solution est ici


----------



## souliman (18 Août 2009)

leon1983 a dit:


> la solution est ici



Salut,
la solution donnée est pour les claviers bluetooth alu, et non les blancs.
Une solution pour les clavies bluetooth blancs qui ne s'allument plus après un changement de piles ?
Merci


----------



## leon1983 (19 Août 2009)

Concernant ton problème de clavier bluetooth blanc, la solution me semble tellement évidente que je me demande pourquoi tu n'y a pas pense par toi même: change le pour un clavier alu bluetooth.
Au moins tu saura le dépanner.


----------



## FreeRems (12 Octobre 2009)

rien ne vaut une bonne petite boulette d'aluminium pour résoudre un problème aussi délicat !!!

à bon entendeur...


----------



## xutarilam (12 Janvier 2011)

Prendre toutes les piles.
Roulez un petit morceau de feuille d'étain de la taille d'un pois.
Drop the Tin Foil balle dans le compartiment des piles.
Mettez vos piles Back In.
Vous devez avoir un clavier de travail.
Cela a fonctionné pour plusieurs personnes ici dont moi.
Je suis toujours en cours deux mois plus tard, avec ma pièce enroulée de Tin Foil dans mon compartiment de la batterie.
Je sais que ça paraît fou. C'est ce que j'ai d'abord pensé.
Apparemment, Apple n'a pas fait le Terminal + l'intérieur du clavier correctement.
Essayez-le. Qu'avez-vous à perdre?


----------



## cedsoft (20 Septembre 2014)

J'ai ce problème depuis un moment mais je viens de m'y atteler.

Hier, j'étais prêt à en acheter un nouveau, mais le magasin était en rupture de stock.
Donc je me dis que foutu pour foutu, je vais le démonter et essayer de repérer une éventuelle connexion foireuse.

Et là je tombe sur ce fil (qui date un peu, la plupart des liens sont morts). J'essai la technique indiquée par Xutarilam, je me dit que ça ne coûte rien d'essayer.
Je met *la boulette d'alu au fond du compartiment des piles* : ça coince un peu pour la fermeture mais *ça fonctionne* !

Ceux qui ont ce souci, je conseillerais de commencer par ça.
Pour moi, c'est 69 d'économisé quand même ! 
Xutarilam, je te dois un coup à boire !


----------



## Denerre (29 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens aussi de faire l'expérience et ça marche!
Je trouvais important de remercier ceux qui ont publié cette astuce, j'ai donc pris le temps de m'inscrire pour le faire;
Merci donc et Bravo.


----------



## Paperboy (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Ce truc fonctionne encore en 2020. Finalement il n'y a pas de raison  que ce soit autrement ;-).
Je me suis inscrit aussi rien que pour remercier *xutarilam !

*


----------



## Nouménia (3 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour.
Et bien voilà, je me suis inscrit pour remercier xutarilam et pour profiter à partir de maintenant d'astuces et conseils de la part des autres.
Merci d'avance à tous.
Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, même si ce sera particulier cette année.


----------



## vinmin (5 Septembre 2021)

Nouménia a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Et bien voilà, je me suis inscrit pour remercier xutarilam et pour profiter à partir de maintenant d'astuces et conseils de la part des autres.
> Merci d'avance à tous.
> Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année, même si ce sera particulier cette année.


Sinon vous grattez le petit bout au fond, moi je le fait avec une tige pour brochette, pour enlever la couche invisible qui empêche la connection


----------

